# Kingdom Age on iOS



## JDP (Jul 11, 2012)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingdom-age/id483011479?mt=8

Has anyone been playing this? I've just downloaded the app and am finding it massively addictive! I would recommend at least giving it a bash as it's free to play, and good fun if you're a fan of fantasy games. It's a kind of resource management/hack-and-slash type affair. The self-levelling algorithm for newbies seems to be working for me so far.

Anyone from chrons available to be an 'ally'?


----------

